# 2006 Expedition Can I Pull



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I have done the math over and over again. I feel that my new to me expedition should be able to pull a 21RS just fine.

However reading all of these posts lately makes me feel like I am putting my familys safety in jeopardy by doing so, and the only way I will be safe is to have a 1 ton dually diesel pulling my 21rs.

How about some reassuring words for little old scared me!!!

Thanks,
Jason

Oh yeah some details.
2006 Expy, 7100GVWR, Load range C tires, and using 1000/10000 equalizer set up.
Looking at a 21RS Dry weight 4010,


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Most will agree that you'll be fine! I have an 06 25RSS & wd, and 2001 Expedition w/5.4 and 3.55 axle. My trailer is 5640 lbs at the scales with some camping gear but no food and empty tanks. Sure the Ford works a little going uphill, but overall I feel pretty safe once I got the hitch dialed inl. You have less weight and more power than I. Start out with empty tanks, watch the cargo weight, and get to the scales as soon as you can, but you should be fine. So write that check while there's still time to use it this year!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You should be fine with a 21RS........you may want to upgrade to some E range tires in the future to eliminate some sway potential.

The ones you have now have thin sidewalls and will flex easily.

Steve


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

You're fine. I hope you have a good WD hitch such as a Reese Dual Cam or an Equal-I-Zer, but even with a standard WD hitch you'll be okay.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You will be in good shape with that setup. Happy Camping!!!

-CC


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We pulled our 21RS all over with our old yukon which isn't much different than your expedition, you'll be fine. In fact we would still be towing our 21 with the yukon if it hadn't needed some expensive repairs, it was a good matchup. We decided to buy something newer instead.

Steve's right, LT tires will make a big difference, much less side to side movement with the stiffer sidewall.

Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I towed the 25rss with a 1/2 ton Yukon similar to your Expy. It got the job done but I feel better now with my 3/4 ton Yukon XL. With that said, you should be fine towing a 21rs with your Expy using a good w/d hitch and of course the brake controller.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No worries there. Time to upgrade the trailer so you HAVE to get that Diesel. The 21 won't cut it on that argument!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I will jump in on this band wagon. You should not experience any difficulty towing the 21 with the Expedition. I towed our 31RQS with our 2001 Expedition for a short while. We were over all of the gross weights. But we made only a few short trips with it and were in the process of getting another TV. It handled the TT and we had little more than food, a grill, 3 chairs and clothes in it.

That being said I would sternly advise against towing any TT that heavy with an Expedition. Aside from the GVWR GCVWR and tow capacity rating the wheel base is too short to tow a rig that long without experiencing problems including sway. Definatly a less than desirable set up!

But in your case with that camper, your sure to have a good experience.

Lets go camping!!

Eric


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You should be fine with the right tires on the Expedition, as long as you use a good weight distributing hitch with sway control, AND if you load your trailer properly (distribute the weight evenly from front to rear and side to side). I'm not sure where you came up with your numbers, but the Keystone website shows the 21RS as 4585# dry weight and a 6520# maximum weight (fully loaded). Dry tongue weight is listed as 375#.

Remember that those advertised dry weights do not include the batteries, propane tanks, awning, spare tire, and any other things that you and the dealer add (like electric tongue jack, etc). And you'd be surprised how much your gear weighs, once you load the fridge and pantry, add pots and pans, and throw in your collective personal gear, such as clothes, television, etc.

Make sure you have tires with at least a "C" load range, and rims that are rated for the tires, as well as being sure that your WD hitch is set up properly. Don't trust the dealer with this detail. Some get it right, but a lot don't. Get the correct weights for tongue, and all axles of the trailer and TV. Then tweak as needed.

Also, download this document, print it out, read it thoroughly and carry it with you - and heed the good advice. Here's the link: RV Towing Tips (Hope it works - yesterday it did for some and not for others - not sure why?)

If you pay close attention to these details, as we all should, you should be fine with the Expedition and that trailer. It's probably a very good setup. But if you get a heavier and/or longer trailer some day - well, that becomes a different story.

Don't worry - be happy - be safe - and enjoy your new Outback!

And, oh . . . Welcome to Outbackers!

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I tow a 21RS with a 1/2 ton and have never had any problems. Every camping trip I have to tow over a mountain to get to the good camping grounds, and it has always been fine. Check what you tow rating is of the Expedition, and look at the GVWR of the OB, and as long as the tow rating is above this number, then you are fine. Good luck.\


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We have an 99 F-150 with the 5.4l engine and 3.55 axle ratios and a 21RS. Our only issues were up mountains and head winds. We usually turn off the AC for a little more power. We had some mild issues but they were corrected with adjustable shocks and moving the generator towards the front of the trailer. (Thanks to the advice found here).

You should be okay and having a newer tv should add some piece of mind.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You won't have a problem with a 21rs, I pull a 23rs with Tahoe and don't have any problems. Now there are a lot of people out there who will tell you that you need a 1 ton dully to tow a 12' aluminum boat safely, they must have too much money and like to look down on everyone who doesn't.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We used to tow our 27RSDS(29'7") with an '04 Expedition...
It did OK here in Michigan. I did NOT feel unsafe at all!!!
Just under-powered _now_ that I tow with an '05 EXCURSION.
I can feel a huge difference in power... kinda like
I didn't know what I was missing 'til I got the new TV.

I think you will be TOTALLY fine with a 21

MaeJae


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

schrade said:


> I have done the math over and over again. I feel that my new to me expedition should be able to pull a 21RS just fine.
> 
> However reading all of these posts lately makes me feel like I am putting my familys safety in jeopardy by doing so, and the only way I will be safe is to have a 1 ton dually diesel pulling my 21rs.
> 
> ...


Add us to the satisfied Expy owners. No problems for us at all pulling our 25rss with an '03 Expy 5.4L V8. We made two trips across the Smokies this summer from Ohio to D.C. and Ocean City, MD. Pay no attention to that sucking sound coming from your fuel pump.


----------

